# Milan-Cesena: Domenica 22 febbraio 2015 ore 15.00 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ventiquattresima giornata di Serie. Milan-Cesena, partita in programma domenica 22 febbraio 2015 alle ore 15.00 presso lo stadio Meazza.

Il Milan arriva dal pareggio per 1-1 con l'Empoli. Il Cesena è penultimo in classifica. 

Dove vedere Milan - Cesena in tv?
Diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 15.00 di domenica 22 Febbraio 2015.

A seguire, tutte le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro. Le probabili formazioni e quelli ufficiali. I commenti pre, durante e post partita.

Per la gara designato l'arbitro Dino Tommasi.

La formazione ufficiale del Milan:


(4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Rami, Bocchetti, Antonelli; Montolivo (C), De Jong, Poli; Bonaventura; Destro, Menez.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Dopo aver visto quella di oggi ....pensiamo alla prossima....


----------



## iceman. (15 Febbraio 2015)

Questa purtroppo la vinciamo.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Febbraio 2015)

Vittoria scontatissima visto che l'ennesimo passo falso porterebbe sicuramente all'allontamento di Inzaghi. E ciò non deve avvenire dato che i tifosi milanisti, per non si sa quale motivo, sono destinati a soffrire.


----------



## Dany20 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Controbi piu scarsi della Serie A abbiamo pareggiato all'andata.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Febbraio 2015)

Pareggino e tutti contenti


----------



## smallball (15 Febbraio 2015)

spero in una vittoria


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Febbraio 2015)

il cesena è dello stesso livello del parma, vinceremo e vedremo i proclami di gallinaccio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Febbraio 2015)

Non so più che aspettarmi, con l'Empoli in casa avremmo dovuto vincere e anche questa dovremmo vincere ma non mi meraviglierei del pareggio a questo punto.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Febbraio 2015)

manca diego, aiuto. 

per me non vinciamo neppure questa.


----------



## markjordan (15 Febbraio 2015)

scontro fondamentale x la salvezza
il pareggio non basta 
speriamo di non perdere


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Febbraio 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> scontro fondamentale x la salvezza
> il pareggio non basta
> speriamo di non perdere



Se vinciamo siamo quasi salvi, aldilà che non credo che quelle squadracce giù in fondo arrivino a 36-37 punti. Ma manco sforzandosi....


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Febbraio 2015)

Dopo aver azzeccato il gol di Maccarone e la conseguente scusa di Inzaghi, vediamo se ci becco pure a sto giro:

"Se Brienza non azzeccava l'assist e Defrel e Cascione non segnavano, non l'avremmo persa. E' un momento un po' così, non si può pensare di vincere con il Cesena in casa, sono una grande squadra. Purtroppo siamo ancora un cantiere in costruzione, stiamo cercando un certo tipo di gioco, ne usciremo col lavoro e ai ragazzi non posso rimproverare niente. Anche Honda si è scocciato e mi ha sputato in un occhio? nono, non è successo niente, la squadra mi segue e i tifosi mi vogliono bene. Il Presidente mi chiama ogni giorno e passiamo ore al telefono, siamo in perfetta sintonia e io lo amo nel senso non platonico del termine"


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

Quel somaro sarà davanti alla tv a vedere Cesena Juve, terrorizzato.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quel somaro sarà davanti alla tv a vedere Cesena Juve, terrorizzato.



.....vabbè ha già pronta la scusa: "Il Cesena ha pareggiato con la Juve"....


----------



## Ciachi (15 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dopo aver azzeccato il gol di Maccarone e la conseguente scusa di Inzaghi, vediamo se ci becco pure a sto giro:
> 
> "Se Brienza non azzeccava l'assist e Defrel e Cascione non segnavano, non l'avremmo persa. E' un momento un po' così, non si può pensare di vincere con il Cesena in casa, sono una grande squadra. Purtroppo siamo ancora un cantiere in costruzione, stiamo cercando un certo tipo di gioco, ne usciremo col lavoro e ai ragazzi non posso rimproverare niente. Anche Honda si è scocciato e mi ha sputato in un occhio? nono, non è successo niente, la squadra mi segue e i tifosi mi vogliono bene. Il Presidente mi chiama ogni giorno e passiamo ore al telefono, siamo in perfetta sintonia e io lo amo nel senso non platonico del termine"




Ps.... Dobbiamo lavorare cit.


----------



## aleslash (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ti pare che brienza non fa il solito gol della domenica...


----------



## uoteghein (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quel somaro sarà davanti alla tv a vedere Cesena Juve, terrorizzato.



Vedrai che domenica ahimé vinceremo, magari anche con un bel 3-1. E quella sará la nostra rovina...perché aver "battuto una squadra in salute che ha costretto al pareggio la capolista" costerá a noi tifosi la permenenza dell'incapace.
Io mi sento male, mi sembra un film dell'orrore. Ne usciremo mai?


----------



## Hammer (15 Febbraio 2015)

Il Cesena corre il doppio rispetto a noi. Contro la Juventus Djuric era scatenato e Brienza una mina vagante, la classica tipologia di giocatori che riusciamo ogni maledetta volta a resuscitare, tipo Maccarone. Non sarà affatto facile


----------



## Dany20 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Aldilà del pareggio con la Juve questa è la squadra più scarsa in Serie A. Se non vinciamo contro questi in casa siamo dei polli incredibili e Inzaghi dovrebbe spararsi.


----------



## uoteghein (15 Febbraio 2015)

Concordo.
Un tempo queste partite ci si chiedeva solo quanto sarebbero finite.
Ora ci interroghiamo timorosi sulle reali possibilitá che abbiamo di vincere contro Djuric & Co.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Febbraio 2015)

Non si vince nemmeno questa, il Cesena deve salvarsi e sa che a Milano può fare la partita.
Ne vinceremo qualcuna forse quando i giochi saranno ormai finiti, contro squadre salve o già qualificate in Europa.


----------



## folletto (15 Febbraio 2015)

Abbiamo vinto di misura contro un Parma inesistente. Con Fergie in panca possiamo tranquillamente non vincere anche contro questi scappati di casa.

Io non la guardo, non ne guardo più finché ci sarà quello in panchina, farò altro, mi scoccia troppo tifare contro


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Febbraio 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Abbiamo vinto di misura contro un Parma inesistente. *Con Fergie in panca possiamo tranquillamente non vincere anche contro questi scappati di casa.*
> 
> Io non la guardo, non ne guardo più finché ci sarà quello in panchina, farò altro, mi scoccia troppo tifare contro


Sei un tifoso del Milan o del Cesena?
Chi sono gli scappati di casa in questo momento?


----------



## folletto (16 Febbraio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sei un tifoso del Milan o del Cesena?
> Chi sono gli scappati di casa in questo momento?


----------



## Djici (16 Febbraio 2015)

abbiamo ancora qualche difensore da schierare ?


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Ogni partita oramai è una sofferenza. Maledetto Galliani e chi ha messo in panchina.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Febbraio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> abbiamo ancora qualche difensore da schierare ?



Si, Bonera....


----------



## osvaldobusatti (16 Febbraio 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ps.... Dobbiamo lavorare cit.



Vai a lavorare in miniera...


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2015)

La squadra più scarsa dell'attuale serie A, saremo sicuramente in grado di farci mettere sotto sul piano del gioco.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> La squadra più scarsa dell'attuale serie A, saremo sicuramente in grado di farci mettere sotto sul piano del gioco.



defrel sembrerà cristiano ronaldo


----------



## Denni90 (16 Febbraio 2015)

hanno pareggiato con la juve... un pareggio con loro e l aiuto della proprietà transitiva e la sconfitta al conad stadium si trasforma in un pareggio!!! olè!! grande pippo!!! puntiamo al pari dai!!


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Non oso immaginare se segnassimo entrare il 10° minuto...



80 minuti dei pura Linea Maginot, sperando nella pippagine degli avanti romagnali....


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Febbraio 2015)

Ma possiamo dominare contro una squadra che ha appena fatto due gol alla Juve? Io non credo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2015)

*Secondo Sky domani sia Bonera che Montolivo rientreranno in gruppo, ci sono pure possibilità di vedere Bonaventura recuperato per la sfida di Domenica.*


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2015)

potrei dire che domenica toccheremo il fondo, ma non c'è mai limite al peggio...

potrei dire che spero almeno nella famosa "reazione d'orgoglio", ma boh, probabilmente non basterebbe... a oggi non c'è una cosa che va come deve andare... quando torneremo a vincere accadrà imho in modo totalmente casuale


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Febbraio 2015)

altra settimana di lavoro massacrante per Ferguson e i suoi in vista del temibile Cesena, urrà!

Siamo ancora a febbraio...purtroppo questa barzelletta di stagione è ancora lunga



Djici ha scritto:


> abbiamo ancora qualche difensore da schierare ?


c'è da dire che oltre ai vari infortuni in difesa, per i due migliori acquisti della stagione, Entusiasmo e Fame, si parla di stagione finita.
Speriamo di rivederli per settembre, magari Galliani prende anche Organizzazione a parametro zero. Dai dai dai


----------



## smallball (16 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> La squadra più scarsa dell'attuale serie A, saremo sicuramente in grado di farci mettere sotto sul piano del gioco.



purtroppo sara' cosi'...


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2015)

*Perico (Cesena), Diego Lopez e Paletta (Milan) out per squalifica.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Febbraio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky domani sia Bonera che Montolivo rientreranno in gruppo, ci sono pure possibilità di vedere Bonaventura recuperato per la sfida di Domenica.*



recuperiamo due grandissimi campioni


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> hanno pareggiato con la juve... un pareggio con loro e l aiuto della proprietà transitiva e la sconfitta al conad stadium si trasforma in un pareggio!!! olè!! grande pippo!!! puntiamo al pari dai!!



.....non puoi pensare di dominare il Cesena a Milano (cit.)...


----------



## Denni90 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....non puoi pensare di dominare il Cesena a Milano (cit.)...



anche perchè se leggi la classifica al contrario sono secondi!!


----------



## The Ripper (16 Febbraio 2015)

cerchiamo di difenderci se no le prendiamo


----------



## iceman. (16 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> cerchiamo di difenderci se no le prendiamo



Non sappiamo fare neanche quello ahahhaha


----------



## malos (17 Febbraio 2015)

L'unica cosa certa è che il Cesena verrà a fare la partita e ci schiaccerà dentro la nostra area. Per caso segneremo per una giocata di un singolo ma subito dopo la pareggeremo. Per tutto il resto della partita cercheremo di tenere il punticino salvezza. Amen.


----------



## folletto (17 Febbraio 2015)

Siamo allo sbando e l'hanno capito tutti (compresa proprietà e dirigente unico che però non fanno niente) tranne l'incapace che ci fa da allenatore. Qualsiasi squadra verrà a Milano per vincere con ottime possibilità di farlo, del resto l'incapace non farà giocare la squadra "da squadra" come al solito (poverino.....non saprebbe nemmeno come fare) sperando in un'invenzione di Menez o Cerci. 
N.B. ci sarà Abbiati in porta......

Forse dal 22 sera in poi ci sarà Tassotti in panchina per evitare il peggio..........si salvi chi può


----------



## de sica (17 Febbraio 2015)

Se il cesena verrà a fare la partita sicuro si sbilancerà, ergo probabilmente vinceremo con una botta di fortuna in contropiede, poi tutti a difendere alla Bresaola style


----------



## dyablo65 (17 Febbraio 2015)

mi auguro e spero che domenica sera si compia il miracolo e che non debba piu' vedere questo incapace in panchina.

pregasi contattare , nel seguente ordine di preferenza , per il cambio :

pluto

nonna papera

qui quo qua.


----------



## Nicco (17 Febbraio 2015)

Tassotti andrebbe silurato anche lui.


----------



## folletto (17 Febbraio 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> mi auguro e spero che domenica sera si compia il miracolo e che non debba piu' vedere questo incapace in panchina.
> 
> pregasi contattare , nel seguente ordine di preferenza , per il cambio :
> 
> ...



Mmmmmm Nonna Papera sicuramente si fa preferire per esperienza ma con Qui Quo Qua la squadra sarebbe più spregiudicata e frizzante.......andrei coi 3 paperini


----------



## Hammer (17 Febbraio 2015)

Nove punti tra Parma, Cesena, Chievo ed Hellas sono obbligatori. Questo sarebbe un ultimatum.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2015)

*Bonera,Montolivo e Bonaventura hanno svolto il lavoro in gruppo.*


----------



## dyablo65 (18 Febbraio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Bonera,Montolivo e Bonaventura hanno svolto il lavoro in gruppo.*



bene allora adesso sono piu' tranquillo 

il ritorno dei morti viventi...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Febbraio 2015)

*La partita sara' arbitrata da Tommasi*


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2015)

*Alex in gruppo con una maschera protettiva*


----------



## mandraghe (19 Febbraio 2015)

Gioca Abbiati: colui che all'andata ha già regalato un gol ai cesenati....


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2015)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

4-3-1-2

Abbiati
Bonera
Alex
Rami
Antonelli
Bonaventura/Poli
De Jong 
Montolivo
Honda
Cerci
Destro

*


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-1-2
> 
> ...



Tenendo conto delle defezioni e dei giocatori che abbiamo, questa formazione non mi dispiace. Quantomeno non ci sono troppi giocatori fuori ruolo, sarebbe un grosso passo in avanti.


----------



## smallball (19 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-1-2
> 
> ...


credo sia la migliore possibile...ahime' torna Bonera


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-1-2
> 
> ...



Ah quindi è tornato il capitone ? Pensavo avessero litigato e l'avesse messo fuori con la scusa dell'infortunio.


----------



## mister51 (19 Febbraio 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> bene allora adesso sono piu' tranquillo
> 
> il ritorno dei morti viventi...



Bonaventura non fa parte della............categoria...................

p.s visto che hanno richiamato Donnaruma dalla nazionale di "categoria"..................ma che fine ha fatto Agazzi.......................??????????????


----------



## dyablo65 (19 Febbraio 2015)

mister51 ha scritto:


> Bonaventura non fa parte della............categoria...................
> 
> p.s visto che hanno richiamato Donnaruma dalla nazionale di "categoria"..................ma che fine ha fatto Agazzi.......................??????????????



quest'anno tutti i nostri giocatori e il mister per primo potrebbero fare gli attori...

film horror ovviamente.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-1-2
> 
> ...



bonera pronti via torna ed è subito titolare.  preferivo zaccardo, e ho detto tutto. 
il ritorno di montolivo non mi esalta per niente ma almeno tiene occupato un posto che altrimenti finirebbe a uno dei 2 cancri ghanesi. 

honda esterno non lo reggo più.  

menez cos'ha ?


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Febbraio 2015)

Mi sa che eviterò di guardare pure questa.Tanto il Cesena ci asfalterà.


----------



## Nicco (20 Febbraio 2015)

la verità è che spero in una sconfitta perché società ed allenatore sono indifendibili e lo devono diventare agli occhi di tutto il mondo


----------



## mister51 (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dal punto di vista calcistico ho sempre avuto due "passioni":

le partite giocate con i miei amici
e il tifo x il Milan..................

la seconda è stata "azzerata".....................


----------



## The P (20 Febbraio 2015)

Comunque fa fuori Poli dopo aver fatto forse la sua partita migliore, dal punto di vista della presenza in campo, da quando è al Milan.

Con l'Empoli ha giganteggiato. Ha retto tutto il centrocampo (anzi, ha giocato solo lui), era ovunque. Ovviamente dopo tutta la sua inutilità è normale che sia passato inosservato.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-1-2
> 
> ...



Ho una voglia di vedere sta partita.....


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-1-2
> 
> ...



Una formazione senza Menez potrebbe essere un gigantesco passo avanti per Inzaghi o la sua crocifissione definitiva... però se avesse le palle di rischiare questo 4-3-1-2 avrebbe la mia stima prima dell'addio definitivo 
c'è da sistemare ancora il montolivo mezz'ala che proprio non va, anche io avrei dato una nuova chance a Poli... 

se Menez è indisponibile per qualche motivo allora mi rimangio tutto...


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-1-2
> 
> ...


*Le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset: 

MILAN (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Alex, Rami, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura; Honda; Cerci, Destro

Cesena (4-3-1-2): Leali; Nica, Volta, Capelli, Renzetti; Zé Eduardo, De Feudis, Giorgi; Brienza; Djuric, Defrel

*


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> MILAN (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Alex, Rami, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura; Honda; Cerci, Destro
> 
> ...



Almeno mi risparmierei i 108 tocchi di tacco sbagliati di Menez, il mio telecomando potrebbe durare una settimana di più....


Prima della fine del campionato lo faccio esplodere


----------



## Dany20 (20 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> MILAN (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Alex, Rami, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura; Honda; Cerci, Destro
> 
> ...


Perché non gioca Menez?


----------



## de sica (20 Febbraio 2015)

Ma io dico, non ci sono terzini o centrocampisti decenti in primavera? Io montolivo lo radierei sinceramente.. e poi bonaventura è sprecato come mezzala, avrei preferito honda lì e bona sulla trequarti. Per il resto che dire.. bonera ormai è un cancro inestirpabile, il fascista gioca per cause di forza maggiore, e in attacco alla fine siamo messi discretamente. Ovviamente con COnte questa squadra vincerebbe almeno con tre gol di scarto, con Mr entusiasmo prevedo un altro futile pareggio


----------



## mister51 (20 Febbraio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma io dico, non ci sono terzini o centrocampisti decenti in primavera? Io montolivo lo radierei sinceramente.. e poi bonaventura è sprecato come mezzala, avrei preferito honda lì e bona sulla trequarti. Per il resto che dire.. bonera ormai è un cancro inestirpabile, il fascista gioca per cause di forza maggiore, e in attacco alla fine siamo messi discretamente. Ovviamente con COnte questa squadra vincerebbe almeno con tre gol di scarto, con Mr entusiasmo prevedo un altro futile pareggio



Dalla Primavera pescherei Mastalli....................


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma io dico, non ci sono terzini o centrocampisti decenti in primavera? Io montolivo lo radierei sinceramente.. e poi bonaventura è sprecato come mezzala, avrei preferito honda lì e bona sulla trequarti. Per il resto che dire.. bonera ormai è un cancro inestirpabile, il fascista gioca per cause di forza maggiore, e in attacco alla fine siamo messi discretamente. Ovviamente con COnte questa squadra vincerebbe almeno con tre gol di scarto, con Mr entusiasmo prevedo un altro futile pareggio





mister51 ha scritto:


> Dalla Primavera pescherei Mastalli....................



Secondo me il problema sta alla base.

Nel momento in cui hai in panchina i vari Bonera, Zaccardo, Paletta, i gemelli Ghanesi, Pazzini e compagnia bella, è "giusto" far giocare loro in caso di assenza dei titolari.

Il vero problema è nel fatto stesso di AVERE QUEI GIOCATORI in panchina.

Non dovrebbero proprio esserci, e come dite voi se mancano i titolari dentro i giovani.

Nel momento in cui prendi Paletta, che in 4 anni ci costerà tra cartellino a ingaggio almeno 10 milioni di euro, devi farlo giocare. PURTROPPO


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> MILAN (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Alex, Rami, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura; Honda; Cerci, Destro
> 
> ...


madonna honda è intoccabile...manco fosse messi

ancora da scoprire il senso di aver preso Suso subito a gennaio anzichè in estate se tanto non gioca mai.

Le ipotesi sono :
- si erano illusi di andare avanti in coppa italia (con ben 2 impegni servono ricambi a go-gò, già sono dei morti viventi giocando una volta a settimana...)
- preso in caso di estrema emergenza
- preso per cominciare a fargli capire i complessi e difficilissimi meccanismi di gioco partoriti da quel cervello di inzaghi, che l'estate scorsa ha visto i mondiali in tv e ha scoperto i segreti della germania


----------



## George Weah (20 Febbraio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> madonna honda è intoccabile...manco fosse messi
> 
> ancora da scoprire il senso di aver preso Suso subito a gennaio anzichè in estate se tanto non gioca mai.
> 
> ...



Ahahahah! Bellissimo intervento. Ancora 3 mesi e sarà pronto (e la stagione, finalmente, conclusa!)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Febbraio 2015)

Demenziale tenere fuori Menez in una partita simile,
anche se Honda trequartista è una prova da fare visto che sull'esterno è improponibile


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Demenziale tenere fuori Menez in una partita simile,
> anche se Honda trequartista è una prova da fare visto che sull'esterno è improponibile



Se Menez non sta morendo allora dobbiamo buttarlo dentro.
Cerci da solo contro tutto il Cesena non puo vincere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Febbraio 2015)

*Alex ha svolto la seduta in gruppo dopo l'operazione al naso.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> MILAN (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Alex, Rami, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura; Honda; Cerci, Destro
> 
> ...



Per favore, vi supplico.. ditemi che Menez ha un qualche problema fisico... perchè altrimenti....


----------



## Davidinho22 (20 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> MILAN (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Alex, Rami, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura; Honda; Cerci, Destro
> 
> ...



ancora che insiste con quel catorcio di honda, io boh


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per favore, vi supplico.. ditemi che Menez ha un qualche problema fisico... perchè altrimenti....



da quello che si legge in giro sembrerebbe out per scelta tecnica. 

pare che i troppi tacchi abbiano indispettito anche inzaghi.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2015)

ricordiamoci che dopo il pari con gol a Cesena per passare il turno ci basta lo 0-0


----------



## peppe75 (21 Febbraio 2015)

Speriamo di vincere almeno, dopo si pensa a giocare bene...sarebbe importante un bel po di vittorie!!
Forza ragazzi...un grande dice...COL CUORE SI VINCE!!


----------



## Hammer (21 Febbraio 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> ancora che insiste con quel catorcio di honda, io boh



Dovrà giocare obbligatoriamente per via degli sponsor. Sarà una decisione imposta dall'alto, non ci sono altre motivazioni


----------



## The P (21 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> MILAN (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Alex, Rami, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura; Honda; Cerci, Destro
> 
> ...



per quanto mi sforzi mi viene davvero difficile supportare questo scempio. preferico perdere più partite possibile per vedere fuori questo idiota che siede impanchina. lo voglio fuori prima possibile.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> per quanto mi sforzi mi viene davvero difficile supportare questo scempio. preferico perdere più partite possibile per vedere fuori questo idiota che siede impanchina. lo voglio fuori prima possibile.



Facciamo altri 9-10 punti e poi le può perdere anche tutte....


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2015)

Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport 


*MILAN (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Alex, Rami, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura; Honda; Cerci, Destro

Cesena (4-3-1-2): Leali; Nica, Volta, Capelli, Renzetti; Zé Eduardo, De Feudis, Giorgi; Brienza; Djuric, Defrel*


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport
> 
> 
> *MILAN (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Alex, Rami, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura; Honda; Cerci, Destro
> ...



*Secondo il Corsera sarà Bonaventura a giocare alle spalle di Cerci e Destro.*


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Dovrà giocare obbligatoriamente per via degli sponsor. Sarà una decisione imposta dall'alto, non ci sono altre motivazioni


Ma tanto se non gioca lui gioca El Shaarawy. Siamo lì.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport
> 
> 
> *MILAN (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Alex, Rami, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura; Honda; Cerci, Destro
> ...



.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corsera sarà Bonaventura a giocare alle spalle di Cerci e Destro.*



E allora ho paura di chiedere chi sarà il terzo centrocampista


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport
> 
> 
> *MILAN (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Alex, Rami, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura; Honda; Cerci, Destro
> ...



Oddio di nuovo Bonera  , per non parlare di Abbiati che tra infortuni e squalifiche ha giocato più di quello che pensassi, la panchina di Menez ci può stare gioca sempre e non capisco perchè già si monti una caso sulla sua possiible panchina.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport
> 
> 
> *MILAN (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Alex, Rami, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura; Honda; Cerci, Destro
> ...










Inutile dire che con quei due contemporaneamente in campo partiamo dallo 0-1


----------



## Attila74 (21 Febbraio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Vittoria scontatissima visto che l'ennesimo passo falso porterebbe sicuramente all'allontamento di Inzaghi. E ciò non deve avvenire dato che i tifosi milanisti, per non si sa quale motivo, sono destinati a soffrire.



Purtroppo sarà vero, vista anche la formazione dei poveri avversari, ma al peggio non c'è mai fine e dal lato panchina+difesa partiamo già dietro. Tanto anche per domani, che la formazione sarebbe quasi obbligata, il bresaola riesce a fare delle *********.... se la facesse con i numeri della tombola tanto verrebbe meglio. INDIFENDIBILE. E alla prima sostituzione fatta a caso butto la tv dalla finestra e me la faccio ripagare da sto scemo.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport
> 
> 
> *MILAN (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Alex, Rami, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura; Honda; Cerci, Destro
> ...







Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ricordiamoci che dopo il pari con gol a Cesena per passare il turno ci basta lo 0-0



con la combo abbiati-bonera parti già col gap di 1 gol subìto.


----------



## Ciachi (21 Febbraio 2015)

L


Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport
> 
> 
> *MILAN (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Alex, Rami, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura; Honda; Cerci, Destro
> ...



E menez?!???


----------



## raducioiu (21 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport
> 
> 
> *MILAN (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Alex, Rami, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura; Honda; Cerci, Destro
> ...



Rientrano Bonera e Montolivo... stavolta sarà ndura strappare pure il pareggio


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> E allora ho paura di chiedere chi sarà il terzo centrocampista


sua fisicità honda


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> sua fisicità honda



no non credo sia così intelligente da provare Honda mezz'ala... solo un allenatore vero lo farebbe
metterà Poli o Van Ginkel


----------



## The P (21 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Facciamo altri 9-10 punti e poi le può perdere anche tutte....



certo, tanto ormai l'obiettivo è la salvezza. In EL non ci arriviamo sicuro, quindi il nostro traguardo da tifosi è la certezza matematica che quest'incubo finisca, per come la vedo io.


----------



## nazdravi (21 Febbraio 2015)

Non è possibile pensare di dominare il Cesena a san siro nel loro momento di forma.


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Febbraio 2015)

nazdravi ha scritto:


> Non è possibile pensare di dominare il Cesena a san siro nel loro momento di forma.


Infatti. Djuric e Brienza sono paragonabili rispettivamente a Messi e Xavi, cosa speriamo di fare. C'è solo da alzare le mani e sperare in un pareggio o al massimo sconfitta limitando i danni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> certo, tanto ormai l'obiettivo è la salvezza. In EL non ci arriviamo sicuro, quindi il nostro traguardo da tifosi è la certezza matematica che quest'incubo finisca, per come la vedo io.


Prima di ripartire con una nuova stagione guidati sempre da Sir Alex Inzaguson.


----------



## nazdravi (21 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Djuric e Brienza sono paragonabili rispettivamente a Messi e Xavi, cosa speriamo di fare. C'è solo da alzare le mani e sperare in un pareggio o al massimo sconfitta limitando i danni.



Poi Brienza è uno che con noi faceva il fenomeno anche quando giocavamo con Nesta e Maldini. Domani segna. Sicuro.
Basta pensare al gol dello scorso anno quando giocava con l'Atalanta.


----------



## Hammer (21 Febbraio 2015)

nazdravi ha scritto:


> Poi Brienza è uno che con noi faceva il fenomeno anche quando giocavamo con Nesta e Maldini. Domani segna. Sicuro.
> Basta pensare al gol dello scorso anno quando giocava con l'Atalanta.



Brienza è il classico giocatore risuscitabile contro di noi. L'avessi al fantacalcio lo schiererei


----------



## The P (21 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prima di ripartire con una nuova stagione guidati sempre da Sir Alex Inzaguson.



esatto, perchè se questo per miracolo fa più punti del dovuto finisce che resta anche l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport
> 
> 
> *MILAN (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Alex, Rami, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura; Honda; Cerci, Destro
> ...



Alla partita di domani dobbiamo togliere di default due o tre miracoli di Diego Lopez.
Sempre di default, dobbiamo aggiungere almeno una cappellata in difesa di Bonera.

Dovranno essere molto bravi gli altri per compensare questo handicap iniziale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Febbraio 2015)

*I convocati del Milan:
*


----------



## Jaqen (21 Febbraio 2015)

La differenza tra noi e loro è abissale. eppure...


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Febbraio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> esatto, perchè se questo per miracolo fa più punti del dovuto finisce che resta anche l'anno prossimo.


Giustamente direi. Un punto contro il Cesena è molto difficile, in quanto i giocatori hanno caratteristiche simili a quelli della Juve...I colori della maglia


----------



## MissRossonera (21 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport
> 
> 
> *MILAN (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Alex, Rami, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura; Honda; Cerci, Destro
> ...



Gli amici mi fanno le battutine tipo "Domani scontro salvezza,eh?" e io non posso neanche replicare perchè non è molto lontano dalla realtà.Ditemi come siamo potuti cadere così in basso...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Giustamente direi. Un punto contro il Cesena è molto difficile, in quanto i giocatori hanno caratteristiche simili a quelli della Juve...I colori della maglia



non solo!
hanno Leali che è l'erede di Buffon e Defrel che è francese come Platini e Zidane


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2015)

Inzaghi si è pisciato addosso è alla fine Menez giocherà, escluso Cerci. 
Bonaventura trequartista, Honda in panca e uno scarso a caso affianco a De Jong e Montolivo (quest'ultimo fuori ruolo mezz'ala)
Alzo le mani.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2015)

*Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, in attacco, di fianco a Destro, giocherà Menez. Bonaventura farà il trequartista. Honda e Cerci in panchina. *


----------



## uoteghein (21 Febbraio 2015)

Ahaha e te pareva se Menez stava in panchina


----------



## Djici (21 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, in attacco, di fianco a Destro, giocherà Menez. Bonaventura farà il trequartista. Honda e Cerci in panchina. *





Si sparasse...
Ok per Menez che e imprescendibile... ma Cerci in panchina non si puo vedere... sopratutto per fare spazio a uno scarsone in quel maledetto centrocampo a 3.
Poi se veramente vuole un trequartista avrei anche accettato Honda (che per ora sta dimostrando di potere andare solo in panchina).


----------



## Anza94 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ma cosa deve fare montolivo per andare in panchina?! uccidere qualcuno in campo?! cristo con lui giochiamo sempre in 10 meglio giocare mastalli allora!


----------



## walter 22 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, in attacco, di fianco a Destro, giocherà Menez. Bonaventura farà il trequartista. Honda e Cerci in panchina. *



E meno male che il somaro aveva detto di volere schierare i giocatori nei loro ruoli naturali. 24 giornate e 24 formazioni buttate in campo a caso, poi secondo me mette Cerci in panchina soltanto perchè è talmente incompetente che non sa come farlo giocare.


----------



## Djici (22 Febbraio 2015)

Anche se fosse solo per una partita avrei voglia di vedere un 442 con 

Diego
Abate - Rami - Zapata - Antonelli
Bonaventura - De Jong - Montolivo - Elsha/Suso
Cerci - Menez

con difesa alta come ha fatto l'Empoli contro di noi.
I due davanti potrebbero fare sfracelli... giocando pure piu vicini e con maggiori possibilita di dialogare pure con li esterni.

Ma ovviamente si e fissato con quel centrocampo a 3 che e ridicolo... e continua a mettere una difesa che gioca ad altezza della nostra area di rigore.


----------



## Albijol (22 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, in attacco, di fianco a Destro, giocherà Menez. Bonaventura farà il trequartista. Honda e Cerci in panchina. *



Per una volta che il modulo aveva un senso, ecco arriva Pippa Mia che la notte ci ripensa e stravolge tutto alla membro di segugio.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2015)

*Le probabili formazze e statistiche varie secondo la GdS:*


----------



## George Weah (22 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze e statistiche varie secondo la GdS:*



Mi piace l'idea di impiegare Jack trequartista, ma come al solito conteranno la voglia di vincere e la volontà al sacrificio, che in questo momento latitano..


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2015)

Vediamo cosa si inventa questo genio, oggi.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2015)

Il gol di Brienza è matematico.

Ma Alex gioca davvero? Ho letto che la maschera gli procurava fastidi respiratori.


----------



## Dexter (22 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze e statistiche varie secondo la GdS:*



Poli e non una punta. Giochiamo per il pareggio come sempre quindi. .


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Febbraio 2015)

Cerci perché non gioca ?? Maledetto asino vattene !!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Febbraio 2015)

cerci fuori è scandaloso, se il cesena oggi dovesse strappare punti ci farebbe un favore


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Febbraio 2015)

Nonostante TUTTO non riesco davvero a capire come si farà non a vincere stà partita
Manco se mette abbiati all'attacco



Djici ha scritto:


> Anche se fosse solo per una partita avrei voglia di vedere un 442 con
> 
> Diego
> Abate - Rami - Zapata - Antonelli
> ...


bella stà formazione

tra l'altro teoricamente sono pure i difensori giusti per la difesa alta: zapata,abate,antonelli ma anche rami sono tutti velocissimi.
Lo stesso zapata tempo fa disse che preferisce giocare in questo modo perchè per lui l'ideale è giocarsi gli 1vs1 a campo aperto

Resta pura fantasia...con la mentalità e il baricentro bassissimo imposto dal somaro dove andiamo



AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> cerci fuori è scandaloso, se il cesena oggi dovesse strappare punti ci farebbe un favore


incredibile che in una squadra come questa Cerci non trovi spazio


----------



## raducioiu (22 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze e statistiche varie secondo la GdS:*



Adesso siamo già passati dal 4-2-4 al 4-3-1-2?


----------



## Ciachi (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ha voluto cerci da quest estate....lo hanno preso....buttato Torres......ma lui non lo fa mai giocare!!?!??!!! Misteri della natura....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Nuova partita, nuovo modul, ma come sempre con il centrocampo a 3. Grande Inzaghi, un dio del calcio. 
Facciamo mezza stagione con Honda titolare fisso fuoriposizione e quando finalmente giochiamo con il modulo adatto a lui, lo manda in panchina. Per non parlare di Cerci in panchina. Che cosa(non posso chiamarlo uomo) indecente.




Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ha voluto cerci da quest estate....lo hanno preso....buttato Torres......ma lui non lo fa mai giocare!!?!??!!! Misteri della natura....



Proprio inrecibile. Poi Cerci e anche 'l unico che ti salta 'l uomo in velocita e porta un po di dinamismo alla nostra 'manovra'


----------



## Jino (22 Febbraio 2015)

Sarà un pomeriggio di bestemmia per me, già lo so...


----------



## iceman. (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ma sto Poli deve giocare per forza? Peggio di Muntari sta diventando.


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2015)

*La formazione ufficiale del Milan:


(4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Rami, Bocchetti, Antonelli; Montolivo (C), De Jong, Poli; Bonaventura; Destro, Menez.*


----------



## Denni90 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
> 
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Rami, Bocchetti, Antonelli; Montolivo (C), De Jong, Poli; Bonaventura; Destro, Menez.*



bonera subito titolare... incredibile!! che schifo...


----------



## iceman. (22 Febbraio 2015)

Abbiati, Bonera, Bocchetti, Montolivo, Poli, si gioca in 6 ragazzi, in 4 se menez e rami non sono in giornata.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Febbraio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma sto Poli deve giocare per forza? Peggio di Muntari sta diventando.



Sempre, prima al posto di ElSha, ora al posto di Cerci e Honda, è al top nelle gerarchìe...


----------



## Heaven (22 Febbraio 2015)

Sulla carta dovremmo vincere facilmente...


----------



## Renegade (22 Febbraio 2015)

Secondo me stiamo facendo tutti un errore ad aspettare con trepidazione e stress la partita. Dovremmo uscire e fregarcene. Ma ahimé siamo legati a quello che è oggi ormai uno schifo di squadra.

In ogni caso non posso crederci. Per UNA VOLTA che gioca col TREQUARTISTA, non mette HONDA!! ASSURDO!! Quello è il ruolo naturale di Honda. E' sacrificato a esterno da quando è arrivato ed è già tanto se ha dato risultati. Lui è proprio un trequartista vecchia scuola. E il genio che fa? Schiera Poli a centrocampo invece di arretrare Bonaventura e di mettere Honda lì davanti. Che schifo.


----------



## Hammer (22 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
> 
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Rami, Bocchetti, Antonelli; Montolivo (C), De Jong, Poli; Bonaventura; Destro, Menez.*



Suso è morto?

Bonaventura trequartista no, dai...


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Febbraio 2015)

L asino sta di testa ... Bonera titolare .. Non ho più insulti


----------



## O Animal (22 Febbraio 2015)

A quanto è quotato un gol di Brienza?


----------



## Hammer (22 Febbraio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> A quanto è quotato un gol di Brienza?



1.01


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
> 
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Rami, Bocchetti, Antonelli; Montolivo (C), De Jong, Poli; Bonaventura; Destro, Menez.*





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L asino sta di testa ... Bonera titolare .. Non ho più insulti



Ma Abate e De Sciglio sono morti ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
> 
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Rami, Bocchetti, Antonelli; Montolivo (C), De Jong, Poli; Bonaventura; Destro, Menez.*



Ennesimo nuovo modulo. Bah,vediamo che combiniamo.



Renegade ha scritto:


> In ogni caso non posso crederci. Per UNA VOLTA che gioca col TREQUARTISTA, non mette HONDA!! ASSURDO!! Quello è il ruolo naturale di Honda. E' sacrificato a esterno da quando è arrivato ed è già tanto se ha dato risultati. Lui è proprio un trequartista vecchia scuola. E il genio che fa? Schiera Poli a centrocampo invece di arretrare Bonaventura e di mettere Honda lì davanti. Che schifo.



Quoto.


----------



## The P (22 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
> 
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Rami, Bocchetti, Antonelli; Montolivo (C), De Jong, Poli; Bonaventura; Destro, Menez.*



La più difensiva possibile. Di peggio c'era solo Mintolivo trequartista e Muntari titolare. Poveri noi.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
> 
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Rami, Bocchetti, Antonelli; Montolivo (C), De Jong, Poli; Bonaventura; Destro, Menez.*



Speriamo bene va!


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

se gioca in contropiede anche col 4-3-1-2 sarà la sconfitta peggiore della nostra storia


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
> 
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Rami, Bocchetti, Antonelli; Montolivo (C), De Jong, Poli; Bonaventura; Destro, Menez.*


l'unica cosa che si salva forse è che ha scelto di mettere subito Bocchetti, tanto per non vedersi costretto a cambiare Alex dopo 10 minuti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Onestamente non so se sperare in una vittoria o sconfitta pur di vedere alontanato quella non-persona sulla nostra panchina.


----------



## Aragorn (22 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
> 
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Bonera, Rami, Bocchetti, Antonelli; Montolivo (C), De Jong, Poli; Bonaventura; Destro, Menez.*



2 a 1 per noi con tanto di rigore (Menez) ed espulsione (Bonera).


----------



## dyablo65 (22 Febbraio 2015)

voto muntari primo cambio...ovviamente per destro...


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2015)

Quattro gatti a San Siro. Quel Somaro è riuscito nell'impresa di far scappare anche quei pochi che c'erano.


----------



## drama 84 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ma lo striscione della curva sud???


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Stadio deserto, saranno si e no 10mila... la maggior parte sono babbi con figli piccoli... i 4 venduti della curva, gente che gli regalano i biglietti in tribuna rossa


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2015)

E ti pareva. Questo inutile ne facesse una buona.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Febbraio 2015)

Noooo povero Poli


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Meno male che lo ha annullato, Poli in gol porta male.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Se segna lui perdiamo sempre.


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2015)

Inzaghi come un disperato a chiedere a tutti se il gol fosse buono


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Febbraio 2015)

gol regolarissimo....


----------



## Liuke (22 Febbraio 2015)

Cioe rega poli era dietro di 2 metri...gli altri due per me sono passivi


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Comunque come hanno fatto a dare il fuorigioco rimane un mistero 

nel frattempo corner per il Milan, Rami e Bonaventura spazzano


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mi pare regolare


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> gol regolarissimo....



Se ci avessero convalidato il gol, avremmo vinto cit dopo la partita


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ok, rivedendo il replay forse è fuorigioco di menez sul tiro.. disturba il portiere. altrimenti sarebbe inspiegabile


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Montolivo... la batte bassa o in bocca al portiere, che scarpone


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Bonaventura è il miglior difensore del Cesena per ora


----------



## uoteghein (22 Febbraio 2015)

Grande Milan. Siamo partiti forte, partita della svolta.

C E S E N A


rotfl


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

gli schemi su punizione


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Menez sembra in palla


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2015)

Da Sky:"Inzaghi sta ancora chiedendo se era gol"


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Montolivo sulle palle piazzate e una commedia


----------



## arcanum (22 Febbraio 2015)

dai, siam partiti benino


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Se Brienza ci segnava direttamente da corner...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se Brienza ci segnava direttamente da corner...



Tranquillo che prima o poi ci purga, come sempre. Manca solo il suo vecchio amico Miccoli.


----------



## arcanum (22 Febbraio 2015)

Bello avere un terzino sinistro..


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Bravo Bonera


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2015)

Che piedi che ha il capitone...


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Febbraio 2015)

Imbarazzante Montolivo, c'era Menez da solo.


----------



## uoteghein (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ahahahah il cucchiaio di Montolivo dentro...questo ha la tecnica di un mediocre centrocampista panchinaro


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2015)

Montolivo


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Menez esistono i compagni


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ahahah il cucchiaio di montolivo


----------



## O Animal (22 Febbraio 2015)

Destro è in campo?


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

De Jong costantemente tagliato fuori quando Cesena riparte


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Spero di trovare il colpo di classe di Montolivo su YouTube o in formato .gif


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

ma che passaggio è Menez... vaff...


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

se non altro proviamo ad accelerare la manovra, dai


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Come al solito siamo durati 10-15 minuti


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2015)

Bonaventura 1-0


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Gran Gol di Jack 
Strepitoso recupero di palla di Montolivo, grande inizio del capitano


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Come al solito siamo durati 10-15 minuti



Ovviamente segnamo proprio ora 

Comunque niente da esultare


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Jack!!!!


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Comunque niente da esultare



Esatto, contento per Jack e stop.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Adesso ovviamente il Milan smetterà di giocare


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Bonaventura! Che giocatore!


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Febbraio 2015)

Jack


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Bravo Montolivo.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ruud


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

De Jong non va. Poli e Montolivo stanno correndo il doppio giocando anche per lui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Febbraio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ruud



All inizio pensavo fosse cafu hahaha


----------



## 666psycho (22 Febbraio 2015)

non riesco neanche ad esultare.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Sto Cesena e veramente spaventosamente scarso


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Menez ha già rotto. Cambialo.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2015)

E passala Menezzo!


----------



## uoteghein (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ahaha ma a chi ca22o la passa montolivo?


----------



## O Animal (22 Febbraio 2015)

Com'è che il figlio di Gullit è bianco mentre quello di Baresi è nero? Swingers?


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Devi cambiarlo. Fuori il 7. Dentro Cerci.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Quanti problemi creerebbe Cerci su quella fascia destra?


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2015)

Menezzooooooooooooo !


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Come rallenta tutto Menez...


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2015)

Fortuna che questi qui sono scarsissimi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Povero Mattia


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Menez malissimo oggi.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Bocchetti ignorante un giallo in una zona inutile del campo


----------



## uoteghein (22 Febbraio 2015)

Menez é da SCHIAFFI. Torniamo alla diatriba tra quelli che lo osannano ma che nom hanno occhi per vedere quante occasioni buttiamo via per colpa sua


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Menez é da SCHIAFFI. Torniamo alla diatriba tra quelli che lo osannano ma che nom hanno occhi per vedere quante occasioni buttiamo via per colpa sua



infatti secondo me ci ha fatto perdere piu punti di quelli guadagnati


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Menez è l'unico attaccante che quando il terzino si sovrappone non lo serve MAI... così poi se si perde palla abbiamo due giocatori in meno a coprire


----------



## Aragorn (22 Febbraio 2015)

Il Cesena comunque è proprio poca roba, giusto con questi possiamo vincere.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Grande Nigel.


----------



## uoteghein (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ne sono convinto anche io. Fuori il francesino e dentro Cerci. Quando tornerá El Sha giochiamo con il faraone e Cerci punte larghe e Bonaventura dietro.


----------



## drama 84 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Partita orrenda


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ma sto Somaro sempre a parlare sta? Stesse zitto, tanto non capisce nulla.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2015)

chi è quell'uomo in giacca che si dimena ed urla frasi senza senso davanti alla nostra panchina?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Sky minuto 38: "Destro gioca forse il primo pallone con i piedi della partita"


----------



## 666psycho (22 Febbraio 2015)

eh ma menez ha fatto 12 gol... per carità... con lui non andiamo da nessuna parte...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Alzala, Riccardo, alzala!


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Galliani


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

A quanto è quotato il gol di MudinGAY?


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Galliani



Il figliolo di Galliani


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il figliolo di Galliani



Ma cosa fa nella vita?

Personalmente sono sicuro che e seduto in qualche ufficio Mediaset a fare un bel niente e ricevere un stipendio da top manager.


----------



## drama 84 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Menez oggi e più irritante di Balotelli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Povero Destro  Non gli danno 1 pallone giocabile


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma cosa fa nella vita?
> 
> Personalmente sono sicuro che e seduto in qualche ufficio Mediaset a fare un bel niente e ricevere un stipendio da top manager.



Mi pare che un tempo suonava in qualche _complessino_ (come si diceva un tempo)...per il resto già esse figlio di Galliani è faticoso, non si può pretendere che lavori pure!!


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2015)

Pure 3 minuti di strazio aggiuntivo...


----------



## O Animal (22 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma cosa fa nella vita?
> 
> Personalmente sono sicuro che e seduto in qualche ufficio Mediaset a fare un bel niente e ricevere un stipendio da top manager.





mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mi pare che un tempo suonava in qualche _complessino_ (come si diceva un tempo)...per il resto già esse figlio di Galliani è faticoso, non si può pretendere che lavori pure!!



Fondatore e DG di Rock TV...


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

ci manca solo che segnano al primo tiro


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2015)

*Milan - Cesena 1-0 fine PT

Partita orripilante.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Febbraio 2015)

Gran parata del Dvx.


----------



## drama 84 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Paratona di Abbiati


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Febbraio 2015)

mamma mia, rischiamo pure contro questi


----------



## Aragorn (22 Febbraio 2015)

Miracolo di Abbiati


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Grandissimo Cristian.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

comunque un gol regolare annullato al Milan


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Siamo inguardabili.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Giochiamo bene ma sto Cesena è proprio scarso e non capisco come abbiamo fatto a pareggiare all'andata.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (22 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Povero Destro  Non gli danno 1 pallone giocabile



Infatti stiamo vincendo...


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Siamo inguardabili.



è la nostra costante


----------



## hiei87 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Abbiati con questa si riprende il posto


----------



## Aragorn (22 Febbraio 2015)

Se al posto di Destro fossi sceso in campo io mi sa che non se ne sarebbe accorto nessuno


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Febbraio 2015)

inguardabili


----------



## osvaldobusatti (22 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan - Cesena 1-0 fine PT
> 
> Partita orripilante.*



Sarà.
Ma quest'anno s'è visto di mooolto peggio...


----------



## de sica (22 Febbraio 2015)

La cosa che più mi secca, è che dopo questa vittoria faranno i soliti proclami con inzaghi nuovo ferguson denoantri


----------



## Snake (22 Febbraio 2015)

quanto è ripugnante Montolivo, non fa mai una giocata buona


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Giochiao troppo male raga. Contro questi bisogna chiuderla in 20 minuti e invece rischiamo la beffa sull'unico tiro. Menez oggi in versione "scassa-balls"!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> quanto è ripugnante Montolivo, non fa mai una giocata buona



.



de sica ha scritto:


> La cosa che più mi secca, è che dopo questa vittoria faranno i soliti proclami con inzaghi nuovo ferguson denoantri



.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Montolivo poi ne azzeccasse una, tipo il tiro diretto verso il terzo anello quand'era solissimo. Poli è tornato il solito inutile. La solita solfa va.....


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Nel secondo tempo via Menez e dentro Robben.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Montolivo poi ne azzeccasse una, tipo il tiro diretto verso il terzo anello quand'era solissimo. Poli è tornato il solito inutile. La solita solfa va.....



è un morto che cammina ma è il nostro miglior centrocampista..


----------



## Ian.moone (22 Febbraio 2015)

Io son soddisfatto, benissimo così.
Nettissimi miglioramenti, non solo nel gioco, ma anche nella cattiveria e nell'intensità.

Mostruoso il monto, tra l'altro il gol nasce da un suo recupero alto, basta coi pregiudizi


----------



## uoteghein (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Io son soddisfatto, benissimo così.
> Nettissimi miglioramenti, non solo nel gioco, ma anche nella cattiveria e nell'intensità.
> 
> Mostruoso il monto, tra l'altro il gol nasce da un suo recupero alto, basta coi pregiudizi


che partita stai vedendo? o mio dio...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (22 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Montolivo poi ne azzeccasse una, tipo il tiro diretto verso il terzo anello quand'era solissimo. Poli è tornato il solito inutile. La solita solfa va.....



Inutile l'arbitro più che Poli, che, se non altro, l'ha messa...


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Febbraio 2015)

Come detto, è impossibile perdere contro questi, oggi sappiamo che il milan non è la squadra più scarsa della serie A

male Montolivo
bene Antonelli
Destro 45' minuti a imprecare


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Febbraio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Sarà.
> Ma quest'anno s'è visto di mooolto peggio...



anche secondo me. 
però rendiamoci conto che è pur sempre il cesena.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Mostruoso il monto, tra l'altro il gol nasce da un suo recupero alto, basta coi pregiudizi



Per ora molto bene speriamo continui così. Lui e Poli mi sono piaciuti


----------



## osvaldobusatti (22 Febbraio 2015)

De Jong assolutamente migliore in campo.
Peccato voglia andare via.
Bene anche Jack.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Abbiati con questa si riprende il posto



Condivido, è certezza.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

tiro alto di destro figlio di frustrazione


----------



## osvaldobusatti (22 Febbraio 2015)

... il sinistro Destro...
!6/M di vaffa,,,


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2015)

E' iniziato l'assedio cesenate, mica si può pretendere di dominare il Cesena, a S. Siro, per 90 minuti!!


----------



## arcanum (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ora capite perchè speravo arrivasse Antonelli


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Eccolo il tacco di Menez, grande copertura di Montolivo


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ragazzi sono in treno... come stiamo giocando?


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

solita sfiga, palo di Bonaventura


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Sky: "Il Milan riparte e basta"


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2015)

Madonna.... Il Cesena sembra il Bayern


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

adesso il Cesena ha preso decisamente in mano il gioco


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2015)

ommammamia


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Febbraio 2015)

comunque senza i 2 cancri ghanesi si sta benissimo. 

adesso però inizia il dominio cesena.


----------



## Tizio (22 Febbraio 2015)

Palo di Bonaventura, pronta la scusa in caso di pareggio o sconfitta.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2015)

Tizio ha scritto:


> Palo di Bonaventura, pronta la scusa in caso di pareggio o sconfitta.



Se Bonaventura avesse fatto il 2 a 0, avremmo vinto (semi cit.)


----------



## folletto (22 Febbraio 2015)

Soffriamo contro Giorgi che corre felice nei prati


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

adesso ci vorrebbe un cambio a centrocampo perché i 3 sono stanchi... ma sono convinto che il primo a uscire sarà Destro


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Febbraio 2015)

Entra Spazzini, ovviamente.


----------



## smallball (22 Febbraio 2015)

esce Destro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Pazzini per Destro no dai   

Inzaghi e matto, lo bruccia cosi come ha brucciato anche Torres e sembra di brucciare Cerci.

Un fenomeno


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2015)

Esce quello scarsone di Destro (2 palloni toccati), dentro Pazzini


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

roten1896 ha scritto:


> adesso ci vorrebbe un cambio a centrocampo perché i 3 sono stanchi... Ma sono convinto che il primo a uscire sarà destro



c.v.d. cambio *inutile *e *sprecato

*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2015)

Perché Pazzini


----------



## folletto (22 Febbraio 2015)

Il mago dei cambi


----------



## arcanum (22 Febbraio 2015)

certo che Menez lo stanno martoriando


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Febbraio 2015)

pazzini per destro, pietà. 

ma cerci ha la lebbra ? l'ha voluto a morte e adesso non lo caca manco di striscio.


----------



## O Animal (22 Febbraio 2015)

Il Pazzo qui sappiamo tutti chi è...


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2015)

Durissimo colpo per i Destrofans


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ma gli fa schifo Cerci?


----------



## enne (22 Febbraio 2015)

Partitone di Destro, ottimo tiro, controllo palla efficace, movimenti da campione... gran recupero palloni...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Scontro tra due squadre di Serie B


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Febbraio 2015)

secondo tempo noiosissimo..


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Menez...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2015)

E passa idiota


----------



## osvaldobusatti (22 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> c.v.d. cambio *inutile *e *sprecato
> 
> *



Giusta osservazione: Dx non doveva nemmeno giocare...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Vogliamo giocare in contropiede ma abbiamo il nostro unico vero contropiedista in panchina, allucinante. Pazzini in questo momento serve a un bel niente.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ma butta fuori il mangiarane porcaccia la miseria!


----------



## enne (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ora un bel cambio modulo, sostituendo il portiere !


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Febbraio 2015)

ma cerci ha qualche clausola legata al numero di presenze ?


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Giusta osservazione: Dx non doveva nemmeno giocare...



No l'osservazione è perché Destro è, appunto, il meno stanco di tutti...


----------



## enne (22 Febbraio 2015)

Questo allenatore farebbe giocare da schifo anche gli undici del Barcellona


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ehi, Rami è in campo!!!


----------



## folletto (22 Febbraio 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma cerci ha qualche clausola legata al numero di presenze ?



 Chissà


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Se vuoi dribbla tutti... c'era Bonaventura libero...


----------



## arcanum (22 Febbraio 2015)

grande Rami!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Bonaventura libero? No meglio che salto un altro senza senso.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2015)

Bah


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Febbraio 2015)

Passala Menez...


----------



## O Animal (22 Febbraio 2015)

Avrebbe dovuto fare lo sciatore Menez..


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Febbraio 2015)

ma gli altri 2 cambi ? madonna quanto è lento mentalmente inzaghi, non ci arriva proprio.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

E quando segna Pazzini...


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Febbraio 2015)

questo è Menez...eh vabè


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Febbraio 2015)

De Jong costretto a dire ad Inzaghi che alcuni giocatori sono agli sgoccioli...


----------



## Gas (22 Febbraio 2015)

Meno di 3 a 0 per me è un risultato negativo.


----------



## O Animal (22 Febbraio 2015)

La cosa peggiore di questa partita è il commento tecnico di Marocchi su Sky..


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> De Jong costretto a dire ad Inzaghi che alcuni giocatori sono agli sgoccioli...



Montolivo infatti sta esaurendo le energie


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> questo è Menez...eh vabè



Quanto schifo mi hanno fatto quei 4 idioti a San Siro che lo hanno applaudito nonostante la scelta totalmente sbagliata e una occasione buttata al vento.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Febbraio 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma cerci ha qualche clausola legata al numero di presenze ?



a sto punto direi di si, oppure è inzaghi che non ci sta capendo nulla, cosa altrettanto probabile. 

oppure c'è stato qualche litigio tra i due.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> La cosa peggiore di questa partita è il commento tecnico di Marocchi...



E Nosotti? 

Che interpreta i torbidi pensieri Inzaghiani? indove lo mettiamo?


----------



## arcanum (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ma Cerci quando entra?!


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Febbraio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> De Jong costretto a dire ad Inzaghi che alcuni giocatori sono agli sgoccioli...


al 74' minuto contro la penultima in classifica

se quest'anno si giocava in europa uscivano in barella per la stanchezza?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> La cosa peggiore di questa partita è il commento tecnico di Marocchi su Sky..



Veramente allucinante quello che dice.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2015)

Il Milan prova a gestire il vantaggio...col Cesena 


I Ghana brotha


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Febbraio 2015)

per me Menez non sa giocare a calcio, veramente insoportabile, fosse compagno mio lo prenderei a calci.....


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Quanto schifo mi hanno fatto quei 4 idioti a San Siro che lo hanno applaudito nonostante la scelta totalmente sbagliata e una occasione buttata al vento.


basta un dribbling per esaltare la gente, pure se fine a se stesso


----------



## Pivellino (22 Febbraio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è un morto che cammina ma è il nostro miglior centrocampista..



Si vede che non ne ha, ma comunque non mi sta dispiacendo.
Ma adesso lo deve togliere.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2015)

Menez che non passa, Bonaventura che passa troppo e non tira


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Suso? Cerci? Presi tanto per buttare via un po di soldi?!


----------



## O Animal (22 Febbraio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E Nosotti?
> 
> Che interpreta i torbidi pensieri Inzaghiani? indove lo mettiamo?



Spettacolo.. Nosotti è un attore mancato e l'interpretazione dei non pensieri inzaghiani sono pura commedia... Marocchi invece è pura tragedia...


----------



## folletto (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ma non era Mr Entusiasmo che voleva Cerci ad ogni costo in estate?


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2015)

Carbonero? [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## Pivellino (22 Febbraio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> per me Menez non sa giocare a calcio, veramente insoportabile, fosse compagno mio lo prenderei a calci.....



Menez è uno che credo che il calcio sia un gioco individuale con 9 sconosciuti che fanno jogging.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ti pregoooooooooooooo leva il 7 non ce la faccio più. 
Esce Monto, GRANDE partita


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2015)

Quante volte ha tirato Menez? 10?


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Carbonero? @Admin




Ahahahha ti ho pensato


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Febbraio 2015)

suso, cerci, honda ? 

macchè, meglio un bel medianaccio come Justin.  

ma inzaghi ha la segatura nel cervello, ho finito gli insulti.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2015)

Menez 

basta


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Fa entrare Cerci per circa 5 minuti, lo distrugge


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Febbraio 2015)

la tragedia vera e Bonera titolare.. ma metti Poli terzino e poi Suso a centrocampo


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Fa entrare Cerci per circa 5 minuti, lo distrugge



esistono i giocatori professionisti che non si abbattono per così poco, mi auguro che Cerci sia uno di questi e che il suo ingresso possa servire


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2015)

Cerci c'ha una faccia...


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Febbraio 2015)

carbonera vs carbonero.


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2015)

Che pena


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Adesso pareggiano


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Eccolo per gli ultimi minuti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> esistono i giocatori professionisti che non si abbattono per così poco, mi auguro che Cerci sia uno di questi e che il suo ingresso possa servire



Ma onestamente secondo te Cerci si e mai contradistinto per il suo grande carattere? Per me come Torres e fragile mentalmente e cosi viene brucciato in modo velocissimo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Febbraio 2015)

cioè la partita sembra si sia fermata

bisogna ringraziare che il cesena non ha la forza per fare goal


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che pena



Possiamo peggiorare...non disperare.


----------



## O Animal (22 Febbraio 2015)

Due squadracce da bassa B...


----------



## enne (22 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> esistono i giocatori professionisti che non si abbattono per così poco, mi auguro che Cerci sia uno di questi e che il suo ingresso possa servire



gli avra' detto che il calcio che conta sono gli ultimi 5 minuti col Cesena...


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

basta basta basta


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

C'e Menez morto in campo da venti minuti ma il grande allenatore non lo vede a quanto pare


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma onestamente secondo te Cerci si e mai contradistinto per il suo grande carattere? Per me come Torres e fragile mentalmente e cosi viene brucciato in modo velocissimo.



a oggi è fragile tutta la squadra e non credo che il singolo venga prima del gruppo...
detto ciò FINALMENTE fuori il 7


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

4 minuti per il colpo del mercato, seguito sin dal estate.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Febbraio 2015)

Montolivo e totalmente fuori forma, non ha nenmeno 60 min nelle gambe, sia lui ma sopratutto Inzagui e il suo staf hanno svagliato anticipando il suo retorno, per me dovreve gia pensare alla prossima stagione


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Montolivo e totalmente fuori forma, non ha nenmeno 60 min nelle gambe, sia lui ma sopratutto Inzagui e il suo staf hanno svagliato anticipando il suo retorno, per me dovreve gia pensare alla prossima stagione



Montolivo ha fatto una buonissima partita, il migliore del centrocampo. Se non giocava lui, giocava Muntari.


----------



## O Animal (22 Febbraio 2015)

[MENTION=1166]mandraghe[/MENTION] ti prego giudicami il commento di Marocchi alla partita di Menez..


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2015)

Fortuna che arriva il solito rigorino, così la chiudiamo.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

rigore


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2015)

rigore? ahahahahahah


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Febbraio 2015)

Rigore


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Chi batte?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

rigore molto leggero


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2015)

Arbitraggio a senso unico..


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

tra un po' lo sbaglia...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

e quasi lo sbaglia Pazzini


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Pazziniiiii finalmente segna.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Febbraio 2015)

Adesso vediamo i commenti trionfali del post partita.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Uscito Menez abbiamo chiuso la partita. G U A R D A C A S O


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2015)

13 presenze, 1 gol su rigore! Bomber!!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

"illumina San Siro" Non come fa gasarsi in questo modo


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Febbraio 2015)

rigore abbastanza regalato. 

non ho neanche la voglia di esultare.


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> e quasi lo sbaglia Pazzini


esecuzione perfetta del pazzo



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Adesso vediamo i commenti trionfali del post partita.


la partita della svolta, rinnovo a inzaghi fino al 2099


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Contento per Pazzini. Con tutta la sfortuna che ha meritava questo gol.


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ma sto Carbonero è pure nero?!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2015)

Non si poteva pensare di dominare il Cesena a San Siro, ma ce l'abbiamo fatta! De Gembionssss


----------



## folletto (22 Febbraio 2015)

Abbiamo spazzato via quelli che hanno fermato la capolista



Rinnovo a vita per il nostro Ferguson!


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> @mandraghe ti prego giudicami il commento di Marocchi alla partita di Menez..



Basta sentire quello che ha detto sul rigore 

"Un allenatore deve anche essere fortunato nei cambi"

2 castronerie in un'unica frase..."a pensar male" cit. marocchiana


----------



## arcanum (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ma la juve come ha fatto a pareggiare contro questi?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Febbraio 2015)

3 punti d'oro per la salvezza.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

sto Carbonero...


----------



## folletto (22 Febbraio 2015)

Non vedo l'ora di sentire che dice l'incapace


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2015)

uno sente Carbonero e pensa a tutt'altra persona


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

e Rami spazza l'area del Cesena ahahahahah


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2015)

*Milan Cesena 2-0 FINALE *


----------



## Ian.moone (22 Febbraio 2015)

Per me rigore abbastanza regalato, comunque grandissima prestazione.
Sarà la partita della svolta, cambio modulo azzeccato e intensità/cattiveria

Ah, chi critica montolivo e de jong per la partita di oggi non capisce nulla


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

2-0. Forza Milan


----------



## malos (22 Febbraio 2015)

Io ormai vedo le partite narcotizzato, non riesco nè a esultare nè a incavolarmi.


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2015)

Quel somaro adesso sarà gasatissimo come se avesse vinto la Coppa del Mondo. Starà pensando, sul serio, "Madonna che ho fatto. Ho battuto il Cesena che aveva fermato la Juventus".


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Finalmente na vittoria. E mo quando vinceremo di nuovo?


----------



## The P (22 Febbraio 2015)

Un discreto primo tempo, un pessimo secondo. Cambi tardivi. 

Un risultato finalmente positivo, ma che mi preoccupa. Come detto, Inzaghi meno punti fa (oltre alla salvezza) e meglio è.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Partita da 5.5. OK che il Cesena non avrà fatto nulla nella ripresa, ma cribbio abbiamo giocato di rimessi anche contro sti scappati di casa. Rendiamoci conto.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Abbiati 7
Bonera 6
Rami 6
Bocchetti 5.5 
Antonelli 6.5
Montolivo 7
Poli 6.5
De Jong 6.5 
Bonaventura 6.5 
Menez 6 
Destro 5

Pazzini 6.5
Van Ginkel sv
Cerci sv


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Febbraio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Io ormai vedo le partite *narcotizzato*, non riesco nè a esultare nè a incavolarmi.


è la parola giusta, vedo le partite con questo spirito



Admin ha scritto:


> Quel somaro adesso sarà gasatissimo come se avesse vinto la Coppa del Mondo. Starà pensando, sul serio, "Madonna che ho fatto. Ho battuto il Cesena che aveva fermato la Juventus".


ahahahahah

userà questa vittoria per giustificare tutte le altre del 2015, si ricollegherà all'incredibile milan di dicembre etc etc


----------



## Hammer (22 Febbraio 2015)

Abbiati 6

Bonera 6
Rami 5.5
Bocchetti 5.5 
Antonelli 6

Montolivo 6.5
Poli 7
De Jong 6.5 
*Bonaventura 8*

Menez 6 
*Destro 5*

Pazzini 6.5
Van Ginkel sv
Cerci sv


----------



## sion (22 Febbraio 2015)

come sempre,salvo solo bonaventura..l'unico cervello in mezzo a questa manica di idioti che corre senza meta per il campo.

partita oscena per me..giocare di rimessa col cesena che a tratti era anche in 10..che vergogna


----------



## Ian.moone (22 Febbraio 2015)

Comunque complimenti a galliani e compani, più di 32 milioni per destro e cerci..


----------



## The P (22 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quel somaro adesso sarà gasatissimo come se avesse vinto la Coppa del Mondo. Starà pensando, sul serio, "Madonna che ho fatto. Ho battuto il Cesena che aveva fermato la Juventus".



ahahah esatto. La prima cosa che ho pensato anche io


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Abbiati 6,5
Bonera 6,5
Rami 6,5
Bocchetti 6
Antonelli 6,5
De Jong 6,5
Poli 6
Montolivo 6,5
Menez 5,5
Bonaventura 7
Destro 5,5
Pazzini 6,5 (rigore realizzato)
Cerci 6,5 (rigore conquistato)
Van Ginkel S.V.

Inzaghi 5,5 (mancata titolarita di Cerci)


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Onestamente se non per qualche colpo individuale poteva anche essere una gara di Serie B medio-bassa


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Febbraio 2015)

il rigore l'avrà dato giusto perché così galliani potrà gongolare sulla nostra meravigliosa squadra con il suo meraviglioso presidente


----------



## enne (22 Febbraio 2015)

Come fate a dare 6 a Menez, ha sbagliato quasi tutto


----------



## davoreb (22 Febbraio 2015)

Partita discreta, bisogna ammettere un po' meglio del solito

Abbiati 6.5
Bonera 6+
Rami 6+
Bocchetti 5.5
Antonelli 6.5
De Jong 6.5
Montolivo 6
Poli 6+
Bonaventura 7
Menez 5.5
Destro 5.5

Van Ginkel sv
Cerci sv
Pazzini 6+


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Febbraio 2015)

menez inguardabile, quando si è fatto tutto il campo senza mai passarla mi veniva da lanciare la tv dalla finestra


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Abbiati 6.5
Bonera 6
Rami 6
Bocchetti 6
Antonelli 6.5
Montolivo 6
Poli 6
De Jong 7
Bonaventura 7
Menez 5.5 
Destro 5

Pazzini 6
Van Ginkel sv
Cerci sv


----------



## davoreb (22 Febbraio 2015)

enne ha scritto:


> Come fate a dare 6 a Menez, ha sbagliato quasi tutto



ha sbagliato tanto ma nel nostro non gioco i giocatori come lui sono l'unica possibilità, per me partita da 5.5


----------



## Davidinho22 (22 Febbraio 2015)

ora in società faranno i caroselli


----------



## MissRossonera (22 Febbraio 2015)

Primo tempo così così, secondo brutto.Non si può giocare di rimessa e difendere l'1-0 fino al 40' col Cesena a San Siro.Ma vabbè,per Inzaghi sarà un grandissimo risultato, ne parlerà per mesi.


----------



## enne (22 Febbraio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> ha sbagliato tanto ma nel nostro non gioco i giocatori come lui sono l'unica possibilità, per me partita da 5.5



Voto di consolazione, insomma..


----------



## Ian.moone (22 Febbraio 2015)

Rivedendo i replay il rigore è netto


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto Carbonero è pure nero?!



Pure rima fa hahaha


----------



## dyablo65 (22 Febbraio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> menez inguardabile, quando si è fatto tutto il campo senza mai passarla mi veniva da lanciare la tv dalla finestra



ineccepibile e ampiamente condivisibile...ma questi sono i nostri fuoriclasse e anche le bestemmie di bonaventura , nel caso specifico , sono giustificate.

ma in attacco chi c'era destro o torres , non ho notato nessuna differenza.


----------



## enne (22 Febbraio 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> ma in attacco chi c'era destro o torres , non ho notato nessuna differenza.



c'era Niang


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Immagino che Inzaghi parlerà di grande Milan....


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Montolivo ha fatto una buonissima partita, il migliore del centrocampo. Se non giocava lui, giocava Muntari.



sicuramente Montolivo e il nostro migliore centrocampista quello che dico che e totalmente fuori forma, non riesce 60 minuti in campo cosi non puo essere titolare rischia la squadra ma sopratutto lui


----------



## osvaldobusatti (22 Febbraio 2015)

Abbiati 6.5
Bonera 6
Rami 6
Bocchetti 6
Antonelli 7
De Jong 8
Montolivo 6
Poli 6,5
Bonaventura 7
Menez 6
Destro 3.5
_____________
Van Ginkel sv
Cerci sv
Pazzini 7

De Jong partita perfetta.
Poli ha pure segnato...
Menéz fermato da circa 10 falli. 
Pazzini: ha toccato più palle lui in uno spezzone di partita di Dx da quando è al Milan.
Per tutti (-1) sufficienza piena: non facciamo gli schizzinosi quella rara volta che si vince...


----------



## dyablo65 (22 Febbraio 2015)

enne ha scritto:


> c'era Niang



infatti niang al genoa ha segnato di piu' che destro al milan...


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Febbraio 2015)

Abbiati 6
Bonera 3
Rami 5.5
Boccheti 5.5
Antonelli 6
De Jong 5.5
Montolivo 5.5
Poli 5.5
Jack 7
Menez 2
Destro 5


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Febbraio 2015)

enne ha scritto:


> c'era Niang



basta con sto niang, è possibile che per un doppietta (i primi gol in serie A alla 40esima presenza) sia esaltato in questo modo?


----------



## O Animal (22 Febbraio 2015)

Rediviva pagella statistica... 

Milan - Cesena, i voti statistici dei giocatori del Milan:

Abbiati 7
Bonera 6+
Rami 7,5
Bocchetti 6,5
Antonelli 6+
De Jong 7,5
Poli 6,5
Montolivo 7-
Bonaventura 7,5
Menez 6,5
Destro 4,5

Van Ginkel 6
Pazzini 6,5
Cerci 6+


----------



## enne (22 Febbraio 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> infatti niang al genoa ha segnato di piu' che destro al milan...


esattamente... e secondo me, dei tre, è rimasto il peggiore (Destro)...


----------



## enne (22 Febbraio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> basta con sto niang, è possibile che per un doppietta (i primi gol in serie A alla 40esima presenza) sia esaltato in questo modo?



ma dove la vedi l'esaltazione... era per dire che è uguale (quasi) chi ci sia la' davanti...
cmq Destro è il piu' fermo di tutti


----------



## dyablo65 (22 Febbraio 2015)

enne ha scritto:


> esattamente... e secondo me, dei tre, è rimasto il peggiore...



sono d'accordo con te e penso che siano una esagerazione i 16 milioni richiesti dalla roma per il riscatto di dx.

con il non gioco del milan l'unico che ci rimettera' sempre sara' dx.


----------



## The P (22 Febbraio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> basta con sto niang, è possibile che per un doppietta (i primi gol in serie A alla 40esima presenza) sia esaltato in questo modo?



non è per la doppietta. E' che prima è stato bollato senza motivo. 20 anni. Giocatore nato a Dicembre 94. 

Comunque Perziosi, che qualche attaccante buono l'ha visto, ha parlato di lui come di un fuoriclasse.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Febbraio 2015)

Destro e solo un ottimo finalizatore, come Pazzini ma piu giovane e forte, gioca bene quando gioca bene la squadra, quindi..


----------



## osvaldobusatti (22 Febbraio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Destro e solo un ottimo finalizatore, come Pazzini ma piu giovane e forte, gioca bene quando gioca bene la squadra, quindi..



Quando un attaccante in un'area intasata fa uno stop di tre metri su un assist perfetto, si classifica da solo.


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Destro e solo un ottimo finalizatore, come Pazzini ma piu giovane e forte, gioca bene quando gioca bene la squadra, quindi..



E' semplicemente un giocatore scarsissimo! 20 anni fa avrebbe fatto la spola tra la C1 e la C2.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Febbraio 2015)

Oggi ho visto un enorme passo avanti, invece di essere dominati dall'avversario
per buona parte della gara abbiamo giocato alla pari  potrebbe centrare il fattoche giocavamo in casa contro una squadra da serie B?

Destro scandaloso, in queste tre partite ha fatto rimpiangere Torres e Pazzini, non ha le caratteristiche per giocare nel Milan, ora capisco perchè la Roma l'ha scartato nonostante qualche gol

Non capisco i voti alti a De Jong, per le due vistose entrate in scivolata? lui è l'ultimo baluardo di centrocampo, è stato nullo in costruzione e il Cesena bucava la sua zona come voleva, fortuna che non ha attaccanti 

Menez come al solito ha sbagliato molto, ma è insieme a Cerci l'unico giocatore in grado di creare qualcosa:
2 ammonizioni per gli avversari e due assist, il gol e il palo di Jack, oggi in condizioni fantastiche 
avessimo giocato con lui mezzala e Cerci, Menez avanti avremmo stravinto.

Cerci 2 azioni,2 cartellini gialli per gli avversari, più il cross del rigore, quando calci d'angolo e punizioni le battelui siamopiù pericolosi

Demenziale lasciarlo fuori, ripeto Cerci Menez e Bonaventura devono giocare sempre.

Bene Antonini e stà migliorando l'apporto di Poli a centrocampo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Febbraio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Destro e solo un ottimo finalizatore, come Pazzini ma piu giovane e forte, gioca bene quando gioca bene la squadra, quindi..



Più forte su che presupposti? io non l'ho seguito moltissimo, ma se è quello che ho visto finora anche Immobile gli da le piste


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Febbraio 2015)

Sta passando un po' inosservato, ma Bocchetti sta sbagliando poco o nulla da quando è arrivato.

Per il resto, bene Bonaventura, Poli e Ménez.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Febbraio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Quando un attaccante in un'area intasata fa uno stop di tre metri su un assist perfetto, si classifica da solo.



conozco Destro dai tempi nel inter, oggi ha giocato male verissimo ma non e cosi scarso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Febbraio 2015)

Sono triste per questa vittoria perché adesso partiranno i caroselli.


----------



## Djici (22 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Oggi ho visto un enorme passo avanti, invece di essere dominati dall'avversario
> per buona parte della gara abbiamo giocato alla pari  potrebbe centrare il fattoche giocavamo in casa contro una squadra da serie B?
> 
> Destro scandaloso, in queste tre partite ha fatto rimpiangere Torres e Pazzini, non ha le caratteristiche per giocare nel Milan, ora capisco perchè la Roma l'ha scartato nonostante qualche gol
> ...



Il giovane Antonini non sbaglia mai 
442 con bonaventura de jong montolivo suso/Elsha +menez e cerci coppia d'attaco


----------



## The Ripper (22 Febbraio 2015)

Darei 5 litri di sangue per sbarazzarmi di Menez per uno come Dybala.

p.s. ho visto la sintesi, e Bocchetti mi è sembrato proprio "sul pezzo".


----------



## osvaldobusatti (22 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Darei 5 litri di sangue per sbarazzarmi di Menez per uno come Dybala.
> 
> p.s. ho visto la sintesi, e Bocchetti mi è sembrato proprio "sul pezzo".



Ma cos'è, una battuta?
Io per Dybala farei un blocco: Menéz, Pazzini, Matri. (Destro se fosse nostro, in omaggio).
Ma non riuscendo comunque a prenderlo, mi tengo Menéz.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (22 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> ........
> 
> Non capisco i voti alti a De Jong, per le due vistose entrate in scivolata? lui è l'ultimo baluardo di centrocampo, è stato nullo in costruzione e il Cesena bucava la sua zona come voleva, fortuna che non ha attaccanti
> ..............



Oggi per me De Jong era un osservato speciale. Premetto che non sono un suo fan, direi tutt'altro.
Non ha sbagliato NIENTE.
Ha servito palloni in tutte le direzioni, vero baluardo a c.campo, fatto il lavoro che tutti assegnano a Montolivo.
Giocasse sempre così gli rinnoverei il contratto per 3 anni.
Con leggero aumento.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (22 Febbraio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> menez inguardabile, quando si è fatto tutto il campo senza mai passarla mi veniva da lanciare la tv dalla finestra



Mumènt...
Menèz si è conquistato un pallone in mezzo a una difesa (la nostra) in grosse difficoltà. E' partito in contropiede, seminando difensori avversari che non tenevano il suo passo: gli ha dato sei metri.. 
Arrivato in area, ha perfino crossato, ma c'era un solo attaccante nostro, che era riuscito a tenergli dietro.
Avesse segnato sarebbe stato un gol alla Weah o alla Maradona.
Quell'azione mi ha entusiasmato.
Per te era inguardabile?
Punti di vista.
Felicissimo di tenermi il mio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Febbraio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Mument...
> Menèz si è conquistato un pallone in mezzo a una difesa (la nostra) in grosse difficoltà. E' partito in contropiede, seminando difensori avversari che non tenevano il suo passo: gli ha dato sei metri..
> Arrivato in area, ha perfino crossato, ma c'era un solo attaccante nostro, che era riuscito a tenergli dietro.
> Avesse segnato sarebbe stato un gol alla Weah o alla Maradona.
> ...



Concordo pienamente, è ovvio che Menez sbaglia molto perchè tenta sempre la giocata, è obbligato a farlo perchè nessun aktro è in grado di creare nulla, per questo è indispensabile schierare anche Cerci.
Lo stesso Bonaventura ha un gioco molto pulito e intelligente, bravissimo ma non ha i colpi di Menez e Cerci

Su De Jong continuo a non essere d'accordo,li stessi telecronisti di mediaset continuavano a ripetere che il Milan faceva molta fatica a recuperare palla e lui è il primo deputato a farlo, sarà che io sono ancora abituato a gente come Gattuso, Ambrosini, Desailly e Ancellotti


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Aldilà che Menez non abbia giocato bene però avete visto che azione ha fatto nel secondo tempo bruciandosi tutti sulla fascia destra per poi sbagliare il cross?


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Febbraio 2015)

Dobbiamo giocare col 4-3-1-2

Abbiati 7
Bonera 6,5
Rami 6,5
Bocchetti 6
Antonelli 6,5
De Jong 6,5
Poli 6,5
Montolivo 6,5
Menez 6,5
Bonaventura 7
Destro 5

Pazzini 6,5
Van Ginkel 6
Cerci s.v.


----------



## Pivellino (22 Febbraio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Oggi per me De Jong era un osservato speciale. Premetto che non sono un suo fan, direi tutt'altro.
> Non ha sbagliato NIENTE.
> Ha servito palloni in tutte le direzioni, vero baluardo a c.campo, fatto il lavoro che tutti assegnano a Montolivo.
> Giocasse sempre così gli rinnoverei il contratto per 3 anni.
> Con leggero aumento.



Ma dai, non condivido per niente.
Giocatore che è utile solo quando subiamo.


----------



## Pivellino (22 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Darei 5 litri di sangue per sbarazzarmi di Menez per uno come Dybala.
> 
> p.s. ho visto la sintesi, e Bocchetti mi è sembrato proprio "sul pezzo".



Si, Bocchetti bene.


----------



## Efferosso (22 Febbraio 2015)

Se si vuole costruire un milan che arrivi almeno terzo non si deve MAI PIU' vedere De Jong che arriva sulla linea dei due centrali per "tentare" di impostare.


----------



## Jino (22 Febbraio 2015)

Sempre il solito Milan, niente di diverso, l'unica differenza è stata l'imbarazzante pochezza dell'avversario (lo dico da inizio stagione il Cesena è la squadra più scarsa del campionato) al prossimo avversario decente saranno ancora guai.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Che impresa  . Addirittura due gol senza subirne uno. Bravo mister Inzaghi.


----------



## mister51 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sempre il solito Milan, niente di diverso, l'unica differenza è stata l'imbarazzante pochezza dell'avversario (lo dico da inizio stagione il Cesena è la squadra più scarsa del campionato) al prossimo avversario decente saranno ancora guai.



ma ha messo sotto.....................la Juve..............quindi..............


----------



## mister51 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il giovane Antonini non sbaglia mai
> 442 con bonaventura de jong montolivo suso/Elsha +menez e cerci coppia d'attaco



Antonini????????????? me la spiegate?????????


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Che impresa  . Addirittura due gol senza subirne uno. Bravo mister Inzaghi.



Ha giocato alla pari contro il Cesena a Milano. Cosa vuoi di più?


----------



## peppe75 (23 Febbraio 2015)

Niente di trascendentale...vero...l'importante era vincere...ora speriamo di continuare!&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## osvaldobusatti (23 Febbraio 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Ma dai, non condivido per niente.
> Giocatore che è utile solo quando subiamo.



Cioè... sempre.
Ieri ha fatto un'ottima partita.
Ho immaginato ci fosse qualcuno a osservarlo.
Se ne andrà a Giugno. Sicuro come la morte.
E arriverà un 32_nne spompato.
Lasciamo fare a Galliani, che è un maestro...


----------



## folletto (23 Febbraio 2015)

Ennesima dimostrazione dell'incapacità e della mancanza di coraggio del nostro Ferguson. Salvo i 3 punti e poco altro, partita deprimente quanto le altre


----------



## Pivellino (23 Febbraio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Cioè... sempre.
> Ieri ha fatto un'ottima partita.
> Ho immaginato ci fosse qualcuno a osservarlo.
> Se ne andrà a Giugno. Sicuro come la morte.
> ...



Su questo hai ragione, comunque sia lui che Montolivo mi sembrano lontani da una condizione accettabile.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Febbraio 2015)

Non esaltiamoci, questa partita era da vincere senza se e senza ma.


----------



## davoreb (23 Febbraio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Mumènt...
> Menèz si è conquistato un pallone in mezzo a una difesa (la nostra) in grosse difficoltà. E' partito in contropiede, seminando difensori avversari che non tenevano il suo passo: gli ha dato sei metri..
> Arrivato in area, ha perfino crossato, ma c'era un solo attaccante nostro, che era riuscito a tenergli dietro.
> Avesse segnato sarebbe stato un gol alla Weah o alla Maradona.
> ...



a me mi ha entusiasmato fino al punto in cui poteva passarla facile facile a Bonaventura che era più accentrato e smarcato, ma Menez ha deciso di fare un altro dribbling completamente inutile perdendo palla sul fondo. Lì mi ha dato l'idea di giocare per se stesso e non per la squadra. 

Dopo un po' Pazzini prova un tiro da posizione impossibile quando c'erano almeno due giocatori in area.

Bisogna smetterla con questi individualisti altrimenti si continua a navigare tra il 5 ed in quindicesimo posto con un gioco penoso.


----------



## Lambro (23 Febbraio 2015)

d'accordissimo sugli individualisti, ma qui conta la mano dell'allenatore eh, robben è sempre stato un SUPER individualista, uno che non la passava MAI, ora è uno splendido uomo squadra, credo che i vari allenatori avuti in carriera abbiano inciso assai sulla sua maturazione.
menez invece rimane sempre questo, e non sara' certo inzaghi a cambiarlo, rimane uno capace di tutto o niente.

l'azione di ieri "alla weah" (che dio mi perdoni) è stata ottima fino al punto in cui poteva serenamente passarla a bonaventura solo al limite dell'area, con credo destro anche li' vicino, erano entrambi in 1vs1, invece lui si incapona e fa un dribbling tra l'altro insulsissimo visto anche che era cotto dopo gli 80 metri di corsa.
eravamo 1 a 0, mica 3 a 0 a 5 minuti dalla fine (e dopo instanbul, io preferisco sempre teoricamente giocare per il quarto il quinto il sesto gol, ove possibile).
e non c'è stata solo quell'occasione, ce ne sono state altre dove si è incaponito con quel dribbling sempre di troppo.
peccato, ormai non cambia piu', peccato per noi e per lui, ma chiariamoci : se avesse limato nella sua carriera questo problema non sarebbe sicuramente diventato un giocatore del milan di questo periodo storico, ma uno da real e compagnia bella.
se è in questo milan, è perchè lui è questo qua.
facciamocene una ragione.


----------

